#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: ساده ترین نرم افزار برای لیمیت سرعت

## mj_blue

با سلام و احترام اساتید گرامی
یکی یک سوالی از من کرد ، نتونستم جواب درستی بدم
سوال این بود که توی یک کافی نت هست و سرعت هاش را میخواهد لیمیت کند
روتر بردش معمولی هست ADSL
به هر سیستم یک RJ45 از اتر های ADSL میخوره
--------------------------------------------------
فکرم به پ ر ا ک س ی سرور و یا سرور دوده که خیلی عالیه خورد ( ولی یک چیزی نیاز دارم که هر کسی بتونه کانفیگش کنه ) ( باید از پشت تلفن راهنماییش کنم )
و چون مستقیم از ADSL کابل میخوره چیزی به ذهنم نرسید
لطفا بنده را راهنمایی کنید
تشکر

----------

*setareh18*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

بعضی روتر ها امکان limit کردن هر خروجی LAN رو داخل تنظیمات خودشون دارند مثل مودمهای سیسکو و ...
این ساده ترین کار هست. اگر داخل تنظیماتش 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*atinegar*,*blstr*,*bsglobal*,*enzomartini*,*hajhassan*,*hanirayan*,*Hecate.ir*,*hossin110*,*iAAwt123*,*javamobira*,*mjzaret*,*mj_blue*,*mojtaba58*,*mtn*,*reza_476*,*setareh18*,*sinamhc*,*tohid film*,*خلیل ارجمند*,*صابری*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## mj_blue

خوب روتر بردش سادست گفتم اگه سیسکو یا حتی روتربرد لینکسیس هم داشت خوب بود
بابت پیگیری شما تشکر میکنم
نرم افزاری که معرفی کردید تست شد و درست عمل کرد




> یک برنمه دیگر به نام Net Limetter pro هم هست که اینکار را انجام میده


نرم افزار نت لیمیتر کارم را راه انداخت

----------

*mjzaret*,*vahidati*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
خواهش میکنم. فقط من لینکش رو حذف کردم چون همه جا این نرم افزار هست و به راحتی از گوگل میشه پیداش کرد.
به طور کل بهتره لینک سایت های دیگر رو نذاریم زیاد تو سایتمون چون ممکنه باعث افت کردن رنکینگ سایتمون بشه
با تشکر

----------

*enzomartini*,*iAAwt123*,*mjzaret*,*mj_blue*,*setareh18*,*vahidati*,*صابری*

----------


## setareh18

*گروه   کافی نت  در   واتس اپ* 
*09160903810*

----------

*mjzaret*,*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

برادر میتونی از نرم افزار _NetLimiter استفاده کنی روی تمام کلاینت هات نصبش میکنی و بعد در سرورت هم نصبش میکنی بعدش کلاینت ها رو عد میکنی خیلی هم جالبه ریز تمام نرم افزار های که داخل شبکه اینترنت ممکنه مصرف کنه هم بهت میده 
_

----------

